# Heater Delete Option



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

My 67 is a factory heater delete car, code 584 purchased in Honolulu, Hi and taken delivery on Feb 1 1967 (have bill of sales, new car delivery receipts, PHS docs and copy of titles). 

I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a site that would have the number of 67's with factory heater delete. Just trying to determine if it is a rare option.

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This may not answer your question but you may enjoy the following info.

1967GTO.COM | Options

If no one can answer your question and you are a GTOAA member you may want to direct your question to a Terry Weiner. His contact info is on the GTOAA tech page. GTO Association of America He may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know the numbers, but you can be assured it's very rare indeed, especially in as late a GTO as a'67. I've seen 2 '65's over the past 30 years that were heater (and radio, too) delete cars, but I've never seen a '66 or later. Interesting. Does it have a block off plate on the dash where the controls would be? The '65's did.
Jeff


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> This may not answer your question but you may enjoy the following info.
> 
> 1967GTO.COM | Options
> 
> If no one can answer your question and you are a GTOAA member you may want to direct your question to a Terry Weiner. His contact info is on the GTOAA tech page. GTO Association of America He may be able to point you in the right direction.



Thanks for the info. I'll give Terry a try.


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I don't know the numbers, but you can be assured it's very rare indeed, especially in as late a GTO as a'67. I've seen 2 '65's over the past 30 years that were heater (and radio, too) delete cars, but I've never seen a '66 or later. Interesting. Does it have a block off plate on the dash where the controls would be? The '65's did.
> Jeff



Yes it does have a heater control block off plate on the dash along with the block off plates on the firewall and the absence of all under dash ducting. The heater hose connections on the engine block are also capped off. 



When I bought the car I was aware of the heater delete and verified it on the PHS docs. Now my curiousity has gotten the best of me to see just how many were factory ordered heater delete cars in 67.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is neat as all he!!. Thank's for sharing.....I've NEVER seen one on a '66 or later. It has got to be WAAAY rare. Speaking of your cars Hawaiian origins, I was watching a dvd of the first or second season of Hawaii 5-0, and there was a neat shot of a Barrier Blue '66 GTO, with lights, siredn, emblems, made up as a POLICE CRUISER!!! It was cherry, mainly because it was 1 or 2 years old at the time.....again, thanks for posting the picture. Jeff


----------



## wayne054 (Aug 23, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> That is neat as all he!!. Thank's for sharing.....I've NEVER seen one on a '66 or later. It has got to be WAAAY rare. Speaking of your cars Hawaiian origins, I was watching a dvd of the first or second season of Hawaii 5-0, and there was a neat shot of a Barrier Blue '66 GTO, with lights, siredn, emblems, made up as a POLICE CRUISER!!! It was cherry, mainly because it was 1 or 2 years old at the time.....again, thanks for posting the picture. Jeff


Hawaii 5-0......great show! That has to be neat, a 66 GTO outfitted as a police cruiser. Wonder if it was a 4 spd , tri power :lol:

Thanks for the feedback.

Wayne


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

there was a question on a other board as far as what the block off plate looked like for the heater and it was said that the plate had the same material as the radio delete plate.


----------

